# Mud Creek at Strawberry Reservoir



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it legal to launch a boat at Mud Creek? I have a 14' aluminum boat with a 15 hp motor. The reason I asked is because its along ways back to Strawberry Marina, if the lake get's rough!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes you can launch a small boat from Mud Creek depending on water levels. It is pretty shallow in the bay as you probably know but I use to launch a 14' aluminum in there with a 20hp motor on it regularly.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great place to launch. We launch a 21' fiberglass bow rider there regularly and have not ever had an issue. Best of luck!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Be careful, I've heard of vehicle break ins after people launch.


----------

